# brown algea



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

so my lr is covered in brown algea(witch is normal) But i dont have any snails or hermits to clean off the algea. Will it go away on its own? should i scrub it down?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Remove as much has possible. What works well is a toothbrush. Just remove the rock and scrub it with the toothbrush.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I just got done removing the algea with a toothbrush. It kicked up alot of lr dust so i did a small water change. will the algea come back because i kicked up all the rock dust?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What are your water parameters. Depending how long you had the tank setup. It should go away after it uses up all nutrients.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

i just gave it another scrubing and i used my powerhead to 'dust' off the rock and crap is still pouring out of every nook and crany. is this normal? usmc my params are all zero.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes it is. when I brush off my rock with my powerhead stuff comes out of every were. It should go away on its own. Just keep on top of it till then.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

without an appropriate cleaning crew you will always get algae buildup. I could not even imagine what my tank would like, scarry at best i am sure.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

trreherd said:


> usmc my params are all zero.


Zero nitrates would be the likely cause. I can see why diatoms are common sight in new tanks.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

TR it's most likely a diatom build up. You've read about it numerous times. Just let the tank cycle itself out. The diatoms go away on their own. Stirring up the rock will bring them back. They feed from tiny silica particles floating in the water that are released when you toothbrush the rock.


----------

